# Window problem



## southpol (Sep 21, 2008)

2001 740il drivers door window will not go up or down. motor runs when button is pushed but no window movement. please anyone?


----------



## HickBMWBOy (Feb 6, 2009)

take the door or the cable probley broke of the regulator it happend in my 1997 540i the second i drove it of the lot


----------



## ciudin (Dec 18, 2008)

The only way to find out is to take the door panel off, until you do that you can only guess, you will have to spend about 1 hour on removing and installing back, but don't rush


----------



## srein1 (Dec 14, 2007)

*your window regulator is bad*

You need to replace the window regulator. The 740's are famous for this problem. The window regulators have a steel cable that runs over plastic pulleys to move the window. Needless to say, steel running over plastic wins every time and the wheels on the regulator wear out at any time in the life of the car. I had my drivers front window regulator go out twice in six months. There is a great DIY on the e38.org web site - thats where I learned to fix this frequent problem - that will let almost anyone DIY. You have to buy the regulator at anywhere from $95 (rebuilt) to about $200 (new). The dealer charge me $660 (the first and only time I had them fix this). Your first window regulator will take you 4 - 5 hours if you don't know cars and about 2 hrs or less if you know your way around a torx driver. Have fun and do look at the e38.org site for the diy.


----------

